# What are some trendy websites to shop for clothes?



## tiffdultimate (Jan 9, 2008)

I like to shop online and I was just curious to know what sites do you guys frequent to make your clothing purchases? For example, online boutiques that are not department stores. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## liv (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a poor college student, so I don't buy things from these websites, but I love to browse through them to get ideas.
SHOPINTUITION
Lisa Kline Boutique Clothing: Designer Jeans - Dress Shirts - Boutique Clothing
And I like these ones because they are more affordable and I can buy items and not have to scrimp elsewhere in my budget.
UrbanOutfitters.com > Official Site of Urban Outfitters > Shop Women's, Men's and Apartment
La Redoute: women's French clothing, shoes and accessories


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 10, 2008)

My absolute favorite: Revolve Clothing. They have everything I want in the branded denim department plus some awesome dresses, tops, shoes and accessories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is where I waste my entire salary on.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 10, 2008)

*I obviously stalk online shops
*
Top Brands for Men and Women like Frankie B, 7 Diamonds, Juicy, 2B Free and More
Patricia Field Online
GUESS: Home
American Apparel - Panties, Bras, Shorts, Shirts and More
theURBANcollection
80's Purple - Clothing, Sunglasses and Accessories
Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, Rock & Republic, True Religion - ADASA.com
Fashion brands and clothing for young women available at Active Girls - The World's Ultimate Mailorder for Girls
Anthropologie.com > Welcome to Anthroplogie
Armani Exchange
ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing & Designer Clothes
BananaRepublic.com: Modern Apparel, Handbags, Shoes, and Accessories
Brooklyn Industries
Wendy Mullin: New York City designer of custom guitar straps & designer clothing
Christa Taylor: Trendy & Modest Clothing, Modest Skirts, Modest Dresses, Modest Swimwear and Accessories
Joe's Jeans, Hudson Jeans, J Brand Jeans, Raw 7, Kasil Jeans at CoutureCandy.com - FREE SHIPPING
C U T + P A S T E
Evening dresses, cocktail, prom dresses, gowns by eDressMe
Free People Clothing Boutique > Welcome to Free People
INTERMIX
J.Crew- Cashmere, chinos, shoes, swimwear & even wedding dresses!
Karmaloop.com - Urban Clothing / Global Streetwear Culture
LuvCharlie.com
Metropark - Fashion. Music. Art.
Miss Selfridge - Home
Mod Retro Indie Clothing & Vintage Clothesrebe - shop
NewYorkCouture.net
Paper-Doll.com - Urban streetwear boutique for women - clothing and shoes.
Welcome to Postlapsaria!
Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, and More - FREE SHIPPING - shopbop.com
fab'rik Atlanta
SHOPINTUITION
Home | Kitson Boutique
ShopRumor.com
Shop-Suey Boutique - Affordable Designer Inspired Handbags
Standard Style
==> anti-factory!!!!
Stockings by Stockingirl, Online shop for Nylon Stockings, Hosiery, Pantyhose, Thigh highs and Pantyhose
Swell - From Wetsuits and Surf Gear to Fashion and Footwear! Our surf shop features the best of the surf brands for both guys and girls.
Topshop Home
UrbanOutfitters.com > Official Site of Urban Outfitters > Shop Women's, Men's and Apartment
Seven Jeans, True Religion Jeans, Citizens Of Humanity, juicy couture,AG Jeans, Hudson Jeans
YesStyle.com: A New Way of Style: Asian Fashion and Lifestyle: Women, Jewelry, Bags, Accessories


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 10, 2008)

That 80's Purple site is really fucking nice. Definently found some awesome pieces there.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_*I obviously stalk online shops
*
Top Brands for Men and Women like Frankie B, 7 Diamonds, Juicy, 2B Free and More
Patricia Field Online
GUESS: Home
American Apparel - Panties, Bras, Shorts, Shirts and More
theURBANcollection
80's Purple - Clothing, Sunglasses and Accessories
Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, Rock & Republic, True Religion - ADASA.com
Fashion brands and clothing for young women available at Active Girls - The World's Ultimate Mailorder for Girls
Anthropologie.com > Welcome to Anthroplogie
Armani Exchange
ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing & Designer Clothes
BananaRepublic.com: Modern Apparel, Handbags, Shoes, and Accessories
Brooklyn Industries
Wendy Mullin: New York City designer of custom guitar straps & designer clothing
Christa Taylor: Trendy & Modest Clothing, Modest Skirts, Modest Dresses, Modest Swimwear and Accessories
Joe's Jeans, Hudson Jeans, J Brand Jeans, Raw 7, Kasil Jeans at CoutureCandy.com - FREE SHIPPING
C U T + P A S T E
Evening dresses, cocktail, prom dresses, gowns by eDressMe
Free People Clothing Boutique > Welcome to Free People
INTERMIX
J.Crew- Cashmere, chinos, shoes, swimwear & even wedding dresses!
Karmaloop.com - Urban Clothing / Global Streetwear Culture
LuvCharlie.com
Metropark - Fashion. Music. Art.
Miss Selfridge - Home
Mod Retro Indie Clothing & Vintage Clothesrebe - shop
NewYorkCouture.net
Paper-Doll.com - Urban streetwear boutique for women - clothing and shoes.
Welcome to Postlapsaria!
Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, and More - FREE SHIPPING - shopbop.com
fab'rik Atlanta
SHOPINTUITION
Home | Kitson Boutique
ShopRumor.com
Shop-Suey Boutique - Affordable Designer Inspired Handbags
Standard Style
==> anti-factory!!!!
Stockings by Stockingirl, Online shop for Nylon Stockings, Hosiery, Pantyhose, Thigh highs and Pantyhose
Swell - From Wetsuits and Surf Gear to Fashion and Footwear! Our surf shop features the best of the surf brands for both guys and girls.
Topshop Home
UrbanOutfitters.com > Official Site of Urban Outfitters > Shop Women's, Men's and Apartment
Seven Jeans, True Religion Jeans, Citizens Of Humanity, juicy couture,AG Jeans, Hudson Jeans
YesStyle.com: A New Way of Style: Asian Fashion and Lifestyle: Women, Jewelry, Bags, Accessories_

 
Have you ever ordered from Yes Style before? I'm interested in ordering from them but I want to know if shipping takes forever or how their service is.


----------



## janelovesyou (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope, I haven't. But I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2008)

that's a great list janelovesyou! def bookmarked quite a few


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

bluefly.com
zappos.com [for shoes, excellent return policy!]
revolveclothing.com
sierratradingpost.com - [excellent return policy, outdoor gear in addtion to very well made, classic apparel]
victoriassecret.com - I don't care for their clothing, it's too cheaply made but I love their bras, undies and sleepwear. They also have a very forgiving, no questions asked return policy as well.


----------

